# keine Berechtigung, dieses netzwerk zu verwenden



## tommy07 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuch gerade ein Netzwerk aus zwei XP und einem ME-Rechner, das angeblich schonmal funktioniert haben soll, wieder herzustellen. Wenn in auf "Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen" bei einem XP-Rechner gehe, so kann ich alle drei Netzwerkteilnehmer sehen. Wenn ich jedoch auf das Sysmbol für einen anderen Computer klicke, dann bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:



> Auf \\Unten kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressouce zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.
> 
> Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden



Weiß jemand, was nun zu tun ist? 

cu tommy


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

Hallo erstmal.

Wie sind denn die Freigaben konfiguriert bezüglich Zugriffsrechte? 

Gruss Marco


----------



## TheLastOne (28. November 2005)

Netzwerkumgebung überprüfen:

Alle PC´s in einer einheitlichen Arbeitsgruppe?
Subnetzmaske gleich?
IP adressen automatisch oder statisch?

Sind die Rechner an einen Router oder einem Switch angeschlossen?

Gruß
TheLastOne


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

schon mal in der Eingabeauforderung "net view" eingegeben um zu sehen ob der andere Rechner da ist?
Ansonsten mal mit "ping #IP-Adresse#" probieren.


----------

